# Men with low testosterone at greater risk of dying from coronavirus: study



## Chump16 (May 17, 2020)

https://nypost.com/2020/05/14/men-with-low-testosterone-at-greater-risk-of-dying-from-coronavirus/

thoughts .......................


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 17, 2020)

Pinning as I type.


----------



## Jin (May 17, 2020)

Chump16 said:


> https://nypost.com/2020/05/14/men-with-low-testosterone-at-greater-risk-of-dying-from-coronavirus/
> 
> thoughts .......................



I prescibe all male members 1gram of test as prophylactic intervention.


----------



## Mhenshaw (May 17, 2020)

Thanks Jin. Can you call it in, or will you be sending out the script?

Thanks Doc!!!


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 18, 2020)

Because low testosterone is typically signs of an elderly male. Old people die from the flu too. Study is flawed.


----------



## Jin (May 18, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> Because low testosterone is typically signs of an elderly male. Old people die from the flu too. Study is flawed.



I couldn’t find a link to the actual study. But I’m pretty sure BSP is right.


----------



## CJ (May 18, 2020)

And if low Test levels were a true risk of dying, you'd expect more women and children to be dying.


----------



## testnoob (May 18, 2020)

No they just get covid toes lol


----------



## motown1002 (May 18, 2020)

testnoob said:


> No they just get camel toes lol



Fixed it for ya.


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 19, 2020)

Jin said:


> I couldn’t find a link to the actual study. But I’m pretty sure BSP is right.



I don't have enough patience to read this but here you go:

https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.05.07.20073817v1.full.pdf


----------



## sfw509 (May 19, 2020)

BSP, thanks for posting the study report from Germany. Interesting stuff.


----------



## Jin (May 19, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> I don't have enough patience to read this but here you go:
> 
> https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.05.07.20073817v1.full.pdf




Average age for men was over 60. 

The study does make one thing clear: TRT is much healthier than living with hypogonal condition:

“high IL-6 levels present a poor prognostic marker 14. Indeed, it was reported before that “cytokine storm”, including high TNF-α levels may suppresses steroidogenesis in the testis by inhibiting defined pathways 29,30. Conversely, gonadal steroids were also shown to inhibit IL-6 secretion in turn 31”


----------



## Gibsonator (May 19, 2020)

1:16:25


----------



## German89 (May 19, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> 1:16:25



Odd... men are more likely to get sick... yet, if your test is low. you're even more likely.. 

so, up my test?


----------



## Gibsonator (May 19, 2020)

German89 said:


> Odd... men are more likely to get sick... yet, if your test is low. you're even more likely..
> 
> so, up my test?



think the keyword there was "men"?


----------



## German89 (May 19, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> think the keyword there was "men"?



You are right..

I still can read between the lines.  Up the test.


----------



## bigdog (May 19, 2020)

up the test!


----------



## German89 (May 19, 2020)

how's that man flu going?


----------



## Jin (May 20, 2020)

German89 said:


> Odd... men are more likely to get sick... yet, if your test is low. you're even more likely..
> 
> so, up my test?



Opposite results for women in the study. Higher test = worse inflammation/outcome.


----------



## Sicwun88 (May 20, 2020)

I'm good for 10 men then,
My test level is thru da' roof 
Right now!!!!


----------



## German89 (May 20, 2020)

Jin said:


> Opposite results for women in the study. Higher test = worse inflammation/outcome.



guess i'ma die?


----------



## Mhenshaw (May 20, 2020)

Sicwun88 said:


> I'm good for 10 men then,
> My test level is thru da' roof
> Right now!!!!




Uhmmm... phrasing?


----------



## bubbagump (May 23, 2020)

It makes sense as the biggest age group effected is 75 years and older.  Only a small percentage of the death toll is under 40 years old.


----------



## Beastmode2782 (Jun 27, 2020)

That's crazy


----------



## Jin (Jun 27, 2020)

Beastmode2782 said:


> That's crazy



No, YOU’RE crazy!


----------

